# who has this crap?



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

ear ringing
fatigued even when levels are normal on paper
nausea
hard to focus

almost mild dementia.

gets so bad sometimes you have to just lay down and hope it passes.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

You got thst right. Crap. And the list goes on and on. Dry skin, hair falling out in hand fulls, severe nerve pain, weight gain, constipation, digestion problems, muscle cramps, restless leg syndrome, moodiness, insomia, depression. Yep I got it but I don't have to shave my legs. YAY


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

I have experienced this on many different levels (sometimes really bad, sometimes mild). It is so frustrating! I am sorry you are going through this......I never understand why if I am treating the disease and my numbers look good... why? I hate it!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

And on the flip side: of all my autoimmune diseases, I find the Hashimoto's the one I least worry about or suffer side effects from meds.


----------



## Sazco (Jan 7, 2013)

I am right there with you! I wish it was easier for us all to just feel better!


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep...All of those at one time or another.


----------



## meliss917 (Oct 31, 2012)

All of the above cRAP and normal numbers ugh!!!!


----------

